
Show HN: Hacker News Lookup - A chrome extension built with ClojureScript - jazzytomato
http://jazzytomato.com/hnlookup-chrome-extension-clojurescript/
======
iLemming
It is really awesome to see Clojurescript transforming from "oh, look how
awesome this language is" to "oh, look what I've built with Clojurescript".
The language, the tooling, community, entire ecosystem is so nice - whenever I
try to compare it with other languages and stacks to build front-ends, it
always feels just one step ahead.

------
jazzytomato
The extension is available to download on the chrome web store here:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
lookup...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
lookup/ekfmfhhfalhmiacchemmhapffjaolffo)

------
avichalp
As the author claims it is really non intrusive and works smoothly.

------
viebel
Really neat!

